# NA GBA Ambassador Titles are out!



## ferofax (Dec 16, 2011)

Source:
http://www.gamefaqs....8435?page=8#172


Been following that thread religiously for around 15mins now. Some have em, but some still don't. It'll be up for everyone in maybe an hour or so.

I can confirm this as I am downloading them all right now. No proof though. (Philippines, South East Asia)


EDIT:  Here's proof, but not mine.
http://twitter.com/#...584020006440960


----------



## syko5150 (Dec 16, 2011)

I can confirm that they're out in the US at least in California anyway.


----------



## sputnix (Dec 16, 2011)

Gah not here in BC Canada man I got so excited now I have to keep turning my system on and off each time I check [probs don't have to but I rather have the store refresh than not at all]
anywho now to show my rage


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 16, 2011)

ferofax said:


> Source:
> http://www.gamefaqs....8435?page=8#172
> 
> 
> ...



California here (NA), and I'm showing the games under My Downloads of the eShop. Downloading as I type.


----------



## klim28 (Dec 16, 2011)

Its not showing on my eShop


----------



## ferofax (Dec 16, 2011)

I looked for Fire Emblem right away. Then Minish Cap.

Be leaving in a few, so I'll grab those two first and queue the rest for later.


----------



## Snailface (Dec 16, 2011)

lol, I have two systems set to the same state and one has the games and one doesn't.

Maybe these downloads are ordered by serial code or something other than where you live.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 16, 2011)

I see it on my NTSC 3DS as well.


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 16, 2011)

Would have  been nice if they just download themselves onto your 3ds as long as you had the ambassador certificate.


----------



## sputnix (Dec 16, 2011)

YAY finally got'em downloading them one at a time

@*DiscostewSM, you don't have to quote the OP people know who your talking to, or what your referring too.*


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 16, 2011)

sputnix said:


> YAY finally got'em downloading them one at a time
> 
> @*DiscostewSM, you don't have to quote the OP people know who your talking to, or what your referring too.*



You'd be surprised sometimes.

Anyways, I'm sure some people will probably be happy to know that the X button can be used as the B button (at least it can with Metroid Fusion. Will check the others). Gives a little freedom to not having to deal with the B+A  layout.


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 16, 2011)

Got those goodies on my UK 3DS now, played first parts of F-zero, Mario Kart and Wario Land 4, they play great.
The panic-escape sequences of Wario Land 4 are tough to emulate and the 3DS does it great.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Dec 16, 2011)

This sums up my feelings when I found them
http://www.yeeeeeeeeeeeeeees.com/


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Dec 16, 2011)

They're available in Europe as well. It seems these run in a mode similar to DS mode. You can also run the games in their original resolution by holding Select and Start while booting the game.


----------



## OrGoN3 (Dec 16, 2011)

Confirmed for the East Coast, USA.

@Maikel Steneker
You have to hold both? In the previous handhelds, you only had to hold one.....


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Dec 16, 2011)

I cant even connect to eshop lol.


----------



## Schmendrick (Dec 16, 2011)

You only have to hold either. I had expected an awesome hardware 'frame' around it (like the GB/GBC games) when using original resolution, but it's just a black border 

Also the system doesn't go into sleep mode when you close it, nor does it have save states


----------



## baggieman (Dec 16, 2011)

confirmed in uk,many tanx ninty


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 16, 2011)

Not bad for a couple of free games!

Anyways, suck it, we (Australians) got ours yesterday!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Dec 16, 2011)

baggieman said:


> confirmed in uk,many tanx ninty


Got them? I cant even connect to eshop.. giving me error.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Dec 16, 2011)

Okay, confirming, I can see them 
Downloading!


----------



## azure0wind (Dec 16, 2011)

They showed up here, but... 'coming to eShop'?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Dec 16, 2011)

azure0wind said:


> They showed up here, but... coming soon in eShop?


Go to settings/other and its in the already downloaded section  redownload and done!


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok,tbh I actually have not been following Metroid's story in the series nor have I play lot of the games, but I find it neat to see where Metroid Other M is pulling 
it's story from. Keep forgetting that it is a catch up game. I just got the game a few days ago and I have to say I like the gameplay itself. Still not
really sure of the overall game. 

So the people who got beef with  Metroid Other M, is it the gameplay, story(pull from it's other games),narration, the "lady" or overall game?


----------



## azure0wind (Dec 16, 2011)

Tanveer said:


> azure0wind said:
> 
> 
> > They showed up here, but... coming soon in eShop?
> ...


Ah, thanks dude!

EDIT: *Confirmed in Indonesia*.


----------



## baggieman (Dec 16, 2011)

Go to settings/other and its in the already downloaded section   redownload and done!
yup that away,u musta mist it in all the exitement


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Dec 16, 2011)

lol.. its time to play Minish Cap 
(probably the only game I will play out of these )


----------



## Eon-Rider (Dec 16, 2011)

In response to the frontpage news, Japan got the games a few hours after Australia.


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 16, 2011)

They mapped GBA's B button to the X button too, for everyone who prefers the usual Y/B layout that's pretty nice.


----------



## Terenigma (Dec 16, 2011)

RupeeClock said:


> They mapped GBA's B button to the X button too, for everyone who prefers the usual Y/B layout that's pretty nice.



+1 and i kinda hope when the "updates" to the nes finally comes around that they include that option too because i cannot STAND playing the nes mario bros with B/A

On topic - They are out in the east midlands area of the uk altho im sure most people in england already have them anyways. LOVING mario vs donkey kong, its so much better than the DS versions and truthfully the only game that is bad in the 10 (imo) is f-zero but iv never liked f-zero games so thats more personal preference more than its a bad game so yeah!

Thanks nintendo


----------



## klim28 (Dec 16, 2011)

Download all done. 94 titles on the Activity Log


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh and if the game supports a sleep option like Yoshi's Island or Metroid Fusion, you can put the game into sleep mode, shut the lid, and opening it will resume gameplay.


----------



## test84 (Dec 16, 2011)

How much each game weighs in terms of MiB roughly?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Dec 16, 2011)

OrGoN3 said:


> @Maikel Steneker
> You have to hold both? In the previous handhelds, you only had to hold one.....


Actually, you only need to hold one of the two. For some reason I thought you needed you hold both, which, of course, works as well.


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 16, 2011)

test84 said:


> How much each game weighs in terms of MiB roughly?



on average 82 to 83 blocks, saves to sd card.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Dec 16, 2011)

jalaneme said:


> test84 said:
> 
> 
> > How much each game weighs in terms of MiB roughly?
> ...


Kirby and Minish Cap are 100+ blocks.


----------



## heartgold (Dec 16, 2011)

kthnxshwn said:


> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> > test84 said:
> ...



Fire Emblem - 280 blocks.


----------



## test84 (Dec 16, 2011)

umm, how big is a "block" ?


----------



## MakiManPR (Dec 16, 2011)

Downloading them right now!


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 16, 2011)

Downloading them via SpotPass.


----------



## heartgold (Dec 16, 2011)

chris888222 said:


> Downloading them via SpotPass.


Sleep mode download was surprising quick, all 10 downloaded around 3 minutes. o_o


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 16, 2011)

Smaller games are towards the beginning. As you go through them. Size increases. Metroid Fusion


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 16, 2011)

heartgold said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Downloading them via SpotPass.
> ...


Yeah. DARN FAST.

Oh and you're online.


----------



## heartgold (Dec 16, 2011)

chris888222 said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > chris888222 said:
> ...


haha I'm about to switch to Minish cap, so you'll see me go offline now.


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 16, 2011)

When I downloaded Fire Emblem. It said 150 something blocks.


----------



## heartgold (Dec 16, 2011)

Sheimi said:


> When I downloaded Fire Emblem. It said 150 something blocks.


Check the 3DSware on settings. It's 280 blocks.


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 16, 2011)

heartgold said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...


Haha playing that too.


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 16, 2011)

Sooo... do these or do these not have multiplayer?


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Dec 16, 2011)

Schlupi said:


> Sooo... do these or do these not have multiplayer?


Yoshi's Island won't let me go to multiplayer when I try, so I guess not


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 16, 2011)

Some anus faced gibbon decided to install some backwards-ass internet security system here at my local library, so even though I'm entitled to wi-fi access with my ID card, my 3DS refuses to connect properly. Nice job, Nintendo. Now if I want to get my Ambassador games I have to walk about 6 miles to the house I was at before I moved to the hostel and steal their wi-fi signal. Fuckin' ace...:/


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Dec 16, 2011)

heartgold said:


> Sheimi said:
> 
> 
> > When I downloaded Fire Emblem. It said 150 something blocks.
> ...


Mine says 140 Blocks :/
EDIT: did anyone notice in Account Activty it lists the NES & GBA games as "Reward Download"
Maybe this means more "Reward Downloads" are coming our way since they have a sub category for it now


----------



## kthnxshwn (Dec 16, 2011)

Blaze163 said:


> Some anus faced gibbon decided to install some backwards-ass internet security system here at my local library, so even though I'm entitled to wi-fi access with my ID card, my 3DS refuses to connect properly. Nice job, Nintendo. Now if I want to get my Ambassador games I have to walk about 6 miles to the house I was at before I moved to the hostel and steal their wi-fi signal. Fuckin' ace...:/


Who are you blaming? Nintendo for abiding by security on WiFi points or the guy for wanting to protect the network?


----------



## Ssx9 (Dec 16, 2011)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Sheimi said:
> ...


143 Blocks, actually.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 16, 2011)

kthnxshwn said:


> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> > Some anus faced gibbon decided to install some backwards-ass internet security system here at my local library, so even though I'm entitled to wi-fi access with my ID card, my 3DS refuses to connect properly. Nice job, Nintendo. Now if I want to get my Ambassador games I have to walk about 6 miles to the house I was at before I moved to the hostel and steal their wi-fi signal. Fuckin' ace...:/
> ...



Nintendo for making the 3DS web browser so backwards and limited, and the library for not just securing their wi-fi with a WPA key like normal people and instead making us jump through hoops by having to enter a password on a specific web page, which the 3DS is incapable of displaying properly because the web browser is so utterly useless. If the library had a standard security procedure, or the browser was actually capable of simple tasks, then I wouldn't have to walk all the way to the other side of town just for a fuckin' wi-fi signal >_


----------



## heartgold (Dec 16, 2011)

Whoa, what's up with Fire Emblem block sizes, mines 280, others are reporting 140 and 150. :/


----------



## Seaking (Dec 16, 2011)

heartgold said:


> Whoa, what's up with Fire Emblem block sizes, mines 280, others are reporting 140 and 150. :/


i too have 140 when i check my 3DSware from settings.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 16, 2011)

Seaking said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa, what's up with Fire Emblem block sizes, mines 280, others are reporting 140 and 150. :/
> ...


The European has got Multi5, the American one doesn't.


----------



## azure0wind (Dec 16, 2011)

Fire Emblem on my 3DS has 280 blocks.


----------



## heartgold (Dec 16, 2011)

JPdensetsu said:


> Seaking said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...



Makes sense, can't believe i didn't figure that one out.


----------



## zerolinks (Dec 16, 2011)

Blaze163 said:


> kthnxshwn said:
> 
> 
> > Blaze163 said:
> ...




...wow


----------



## kthnxshwn (Dec 16, 2011)

Blaze163 said:


> kthnxshwn said:
> 
> 
> > Blaze163 said:
> ...


Sounds like you're lazy.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 16, 2011)

Blaze163 said:


> Some anus faced gibbon decided to install some backwards-ass internet security system here at my local library, so even though I'm entitled to wi-fi access with my ID card, my 3DS refuses to connect properly. Nice job, Nintendo. Now if I want to get my Ambassador games I have to walk about 6 miles to the house I was at before I moved to the hostel and steal their wi-fi signal. Fuckin' ace...:/


Get over it.
Nintendo doesn't have to take the blame for every single thing that happens in your life.
They give you 10 free NES and GBA games and then you blame them for you not being able to connect to the Wi-Fi at your library?
That's gotta be the stupidest thing I've ever heard.
(Kids these days... No damn respect.)


----------



## Overwhelming (Dec 16, 2011)

Will these games appear in the eShop for people who are not part of the ambassador's program? I would be willing to buy the Fire Emblem game.


----------



## zerolinks (Dec 16, 2011)

Overwhelming said:


> Will these games appear in the eShop for people who are not part of the ambassador's program? I would be willing to buy the Fire Emblem game.



Currently they are not available for everyone, I believe Nintendo has stated they currently do not have plans to release these games for all 3ds owners. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 16, 2011)

I assume that Nintendo will release Virtual Console games to the public somewhere in the future; No point in letting them rot when Big N can make money out of it.

And they did say they currently have no plans to release them to everyone, but the keyword is "currently"


----------



## silly_z45 (Dec 16, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> > Some anus faced gibbon decided to install some backwards-ass internet security system here at my local library, so even though I'm entitled to wi-fi access with my ID card, my 3DS refuses to connect properly. Nice job, Nintendo. Now if I want to get my Ambassador games I have to walk about 6 miles to the house I was at before I moved to the hostel and steal their wi-fi signal. Fuckin' ace...:/
> ...



hardly 10 free nes and gba games.


----------



## test84 (Dec 16, 2011)

Got 'em! Love 'em!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 16, 2011)

silly_z45 said:


> hardly 10 free nes and gba games.



What? What does that even mean? Hardly? 20 free classic games... Hardly? I'm so confused..


----------



## ferofax (Dec 16, 2011)

Some people WILL feel left out, and therefore pissed. Some more so than others. For what it's worth, let's just hope everybody gets to enjoy them as well, as buyable GBA VC titles.

This way, these Ambassador titles will pave the way for more, better, GBA titles, like the Pokemon titles, Golden Sun, Advance Wars, Tactics Ogre, FFTAdvance, the whole shebang.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 16, 2011)

Mchief298 said:


> silly_z45 said:
> 
> 
> > hardly 10 free nes and gba games.
> ...


Well because people had to pay the full price for the 3DS to get those games.
But those 20 games more than make up for the $80 difference in price.

Besides, some people have bought an Ambassador 3DS off eBay at a regular price, so they're getting the games for free since they paid the regular price instead of full price.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 16, 2011)

Well, from the look of it, the GBA games do not seem to be running under emulation. They seem to more or less run under virtualization much like DS games do. Remember that the ARM11 CPUs can run ARM7/ARM9 code natively. That would explain a few things.

No sleep mode via closing the lid (because GBAs didn't have that feature).
No suspend mode via the Home button.
No save states.

One other thing though. Virtualization means minimal emulation if any, so expect these games not to drain your 3DS as much as Virtual Console games (like the GB or NES titles), or even DS games.


----------



## ferofax (Dec 16, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:


> Well, from the look of it, the GBA games do not seem to be running under emulation. They seem to more or less run under virtualization much like DS games do. Remember that the ARM11 CPUs can run ARM7/ARM9 code natively. That would explain a few things.
> 
> No sleep mode via closing the lid (because GBAs didn't have that feature).
> No suspend mode via the Home button.
> ...


...um, does that mean no eventual support for those features? I mean, at least for the NES titles, these features were promised, weren't they? It won't be too farfetched then to assume that they might as well do it for the GBA titles. but that'd mean emulation, and more battery drain? I hope they can maybe just update the firmware to natively support these features ON TOP of being able to run them natively.


----------



## xile6 (Dec 16, 2011)

Here n tx. Its around 11am friday here.


----------



## bowser (Dec 16, 2011)

How do I download these all at once?


----------



## ferofax (Dec 16, 2011)

bowser said:


> How do I download these all at once?


just try to download it. it'll ask you to download them now, where you wait in real time as the download trickles in, or download them later, where they all download using Spotpass. try doing it overnight. they're all sure to be there by the time you wake up.

but no, I don't think you can download them all at once at the same time. even spotpass downloads them one at a time according to queue order. it just allocates everything in the queue (they show up as glowing faded gift boxes in the Home menu).

EDIT: actually, it may be downloading them all at the same time. i just looked and everything else is finished except Fire Emblem, despite me queueing it first before everything else.


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 16, 2011)

People feeling stupid for buying the 3DS early... don't. You KNEW the price would drop eventually. Don't be pissed because it's sooner rather than later. And besides, if you're not willing to accept 20 free (21 including Four Swords) games that'd run you at LEAST 80 in the difference, I don't know what to say. Perhaps you should find a different hobby if price drops make you rage. At least Nintendo offered something to make it right, and it's a hell of a something too. These are some of the greatest titles form the NES and GBA library.


----------



## amptor (Dec 16, 2011)

Cool I'll load mario kart gba version onto my 3DS but guys, why is everyone nuts over this?  It isn't like I couldn't already play all of these games lmao.  I still have emulators for NES on various nintendo handhelds, a GBA, a DS phat, flash carts, and a DStwo.

It would have been pretty impressive if they gave 3D remakes of classics for the ambassador program. All of these games are 2D

Call me a complainer if you wish, however I am only pointing out the obvious here guys.


----------



## bowser (Dec 16, 2011)

@ferofax
Awesome, thanks!


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Dec 16, 2011)

stayed up to 3AM last night to get them and all in all i'd say i'm pretty happy with the GBA games.
this is a MUCH  better selection then we got for the NES titles and will take up a great bit of my time.


amptor said:


> why is everyone nuts over this?  It isn't like I couldn't already play all of these games lmao.  I still have emulators for NES on various nintendo handhelds, a GBA, a DS phat, flash carts, and a DStwo.
> 
> It would have been pretty impressive if they gave 3D remakes of classics for the ambassador program. All of these games are 2D
> 
> Call me a complainer if you wish, however I am only pointing out the obvious here guys.


That's because these games are all on one system for Free and you don't need to carry around a DS and or a 3DS and pay for a $40 flash cart for emulation to play them all, iit's really quite simple while people can still buy these games for the original system and or pirate them it's always a bonus when they are given away legitimately for free, there is also a special  feeling that comes along with (willing given) free things that also somehow enhances the enjoyability of them for most people.
Also waiting for a 3D remake of 20 different games for two different systems would have been inconceivable and much more time consuming, we would have been waiting till the middle of 2012 to get them all.


----------



## ferret7463 (Dec 16, 2011)

wolffangalchemist said:


> stayed up to 3AM last night to get them and all in all i'd say i'm pretty happy with the GBA games.
> this is a MUCH  better selection then we got for the NES titles and will take up a great bit of my time.
> 
> 
> ...


Not to mention they finally fixed the "A" and "B" position problems i had with both the DS and DStwo  emulators.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 16, 2011)

Power drain with the DStwo is a problem as well.


----------



## heartgold (Dec 16, 2011)

Is this virtualization or emulation, or a both. I'm going with both. It'd helpful to know the inner specs of the 3DS more. :/

Since the communication chip is shutdown completely, maybe 3DS has used two cores to emulate GBA?  

What's everyone else's theories?


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Dec 16, 2011)

Woke up at 8 This morning to find they were already available. I've never played Fire Emblem before and I enjoy it immensely! I played for over and hour in my bed.  So glad that I got my 3DS for the reduced price and also made it into the ambassador program


----------



## keasy (Dec 16, 2011)

Downloaded the little Kirby game...my kids are well over the moon with it...and another nine to go ? Brilliant. Far better than the last offerings IMHO.

However each to their own.

I bought my kids their two 3DS's at £180 each so for me the Ambassador programme is well good value for money.

Nice one Ninty   8)


----------



## Sick Wario (Dec 16, 2011)

f zero is just sooo good

the gba game selection is much better than the nes games


----------



## Demonstryde (Dec 16, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Woke up at 8 This morning to find they were already available. I've never played Fire Emblem before and I enjoy it immensely! I played for over and hour in my bed.  So glad that I got my 3DS for the reduced price and also made it into the ambassador program


you sir have just jumped to the top of my " break their teeth in and make them swallow" list.... paid full price for mine, and you can suck it.... lol , wish i had gotten a deal like that.... i only had to pay 25.00$ for mine though  .. only after trading in like 10 wii games..
honestly though i am gonna be playing fire emblem and minish cap for a while... lets hope they can come out with some more good games by then.


----------



## mujie (Dec 16, 2011)

amptor said:


> Cool I'll load mario kart gba version onto my 3DS but guys, why is everyone nuts over this?  It isn't like I couldn't already play all of these games lmao.  I still have emulators for NES on various nintendo handhelds, a GBA, a DS phat, flash carts, and a DStwo.
> 
> It would have been pretty impressive if they gave 3D remakes of classics for the ambassador program. All of these games are 2D
> 
> Call me a complainer if you wish, however I am only pointing out the obvious here guys.


Doesn't it feel better to play the games legally?


----------



## regnad (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't want to seem like a complainer here, especially when it comes to free stuff (or, in this case, "free" stuff), but I'm really put off by the image quality.

Granted this is to be expected. And the colors are great -- very deep and vibrant, better than my Micro and on par with my backlit SP (which, as far as Nintendo goes, is the measuring stick for color IMHO).

But the blurriness of the images, while anticipated, is shockingly bad. Maybe I'm just used to them on the Micro and SP, but since I have all of these games with the exception of F-Zero and Mario Kart, I can't imagine wanting to play them on the 3DS.

Nintendo made fabulous choices, especially after the crappy selection of NES games in the first round, and I'm glad people will get a chance to play these games if they haven't. These are excellent games. But I'll stick with the Micro and SP.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 16, 2011)

amptor said:


> Cool I'll load mario kart gba version onto my 3DS but guys, why is everyone nuts over this?  It isn't like I couldn't already play all of these games lmao.  I still have emulators for NES on various nintendo handhelds, a GBA, a DS phat, flash carts, and a DStwo.
> 
> It would have been pretty impressive if they gave 3D remakes of classics for the ambassador program. All of these games are 2D
> 
> Call me a complainer if you wish, however I am only pointing out the obvious here guys.


'tis the reason why I went with a Flame Red 3DS instead of checking out eBay for ambassador-enabled 3DSes.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 16, 2011)

Schlupi said:


> People feeling stupid for buying the 3DS early... don't. You KNEW the price would drop eventually. Don't be pissed because it's sooner rather than later. And besides, if you're not willing to accept 20 free (21 including Four Swords) games that'd run you at LEAST 80 in the difference, I don't know what to say. Perhaps you should find a different hobby if price drops make you rage. At least Nintendo offered something to make it right, and it's a hell of a something too. These are some of the greatest titles form the NES and GBA library.


Because I'm a ambassador, I got 23 free games. (Excite bike and xevious 3d from the ambassador coins)
Some of the game I have not played before and the fact that I got 4 legit zelda games (well 5 if you include zelda oot 3d) on one system, I'm feel with joy.
Come on people, be grateful.


----------



## pasc (Dec 16, 2011)

I will regeret asking, but is it possible to put gba saves on that GBA Games ? I found the saves located in the 3DS Folder...

but replacing it is a baaad idea.

Still, it is awesome to have GBA Games on such a big screen


----------



## boombox (Dec 16, 2011)

I was pleasantly surprised to see it didn't get set back another few days and played some Minish Cap today, loving it  much more playable than the previous NES Ambassador games.


----------



## amptor (Dec 16, 2011)

Blaze163 said:


> Some anus faced gibbon decided to install some backwards-ass internet security system here at my local library, so even though I'm entitled to wi-fi access with my ID card, my 3DS refuses to connect properly. Nice job, Nintendo. Now if I want to get my Ambassador games I have to walk about 6 miles to the house I was at before I moved to the hostel and steal their wi-fi signal. Fuckin' ace...:/



lmao this post made my day.  I dunno what I like better the fact that he said gibbon or the use of rude language with it 



mujie said:


> amptor said:
> 
> 
> > Cool I'll load mario kart gba version onto my 3DS but guys, why is everyone nuts over this?  It isn't like I couldn't already play all of these games lmao.  I still have emulators for NES on various nintendo handhelds, a GBA, a DS phat, flash carts, and a DStwo.
> ...



Actually it feels exactly the same.



Pingouin7 said:


> amptor said:
> 
> 
> > Cool I'll load mario kart gba version onto my 3DS but guys, why is everyone nuts over this?  It isn't like I couldn't already play all of these games lmao.  I still have emulators for NES on various nintendo handhelds, a GBA, a DS phat, flash carts, and a DStwo.
> ...



I recently purchased a flame red 3DS and I like it but the blue one looks prettier.  I still have to register it with the big N (they are the TRUE admin guys  )



boombox said:


> I was pleasantly surprised to see it didn't get set back another few days and played some Minish Cap today, loving it  much more playable than the previous NES Ambassador games.



I beg to differ.  Legend of Zelda is still top notch gaming.


Also guys I was reading in another thread that you can use your nintendo coins to buy a few games off the 3DS channel.  So I am going to see if I can fork out some coin for Xevious 3D remake.  That will be SO awesome if it works (no I don't know wtf Xevious is besides that it is a f&sl but it looks decent enough.  at least someone tried.  I did really enjoy excitebike 3ds though )


----------



## Presto99 (Dec 17, 2011)

Just got them all! Pretty sweet! It makes sense, but it's still too bad that closing the system only turns off the screens and sound... And I tried multiplayer on Kirby, since we have two Ambassador 3DS systems in this house, but it just doesn't work... Too sad. I was really hoping for them to incorporate multiplayer, especially since it took SO long for them to release the GBA games at all.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 17, 2011)

Downloading them right now...


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey, I have to check later, maybe I will be able to download them...
Although I already have most of them, but it still nice.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 17, 2011)

Demonstryde said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > Woke up at 8 This morning to find they were already available. I've never played Fire Emblem before and I enjoy it immensely! I played for over and hour in my bed.  So glad that I got my 3DS for the reduced price and also made it into the ambassador program
> ...




Well I went to Walmart on like August 9th, bought a Cosmo Black 3DS, Zelda 3D, and only paid 180. I'm glad I stuck with the 3DS. Amazing console. I love the shop. And also the NES games were dope. I love playing Zelda and Balloon Fight.


----------



## ferofax (Dec 17, 2011)

for what it's worth, these games are playable on the Supercard DStwo, but 100% native support is still much much better in my opinion, even though it obviously lacks convenient features like save states and cheating that flashcarts have.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 17, 2011)

i love the games, i didn't own any of the 20 ambassador games(exept for mario on vc and that i finished zelda 1 on emu)
i'm really satisfied! (fire emblem


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 17, 2011)

Minish cap graphics look like shit! Why did Nintendo go back-words with the graphics? They should of used a LTTP graphics. The ones they did use look like they belong on the gbc or nes.


----------



## Crimson Phantom (Dec 17, 2011)

chartube12 said:


> Minish cap graphics look like shit! Why did Nintendo go back-words with the graphics? They should of used a LTTP graphics. The ones they did use look like they belong on the gbc or nes.



Are you serious?
lol


----------



## ferofax (Dec 17, 2011)

back-words? wow... guy probably never seen Minish Cap ever in his life. and obviously haven't seen enough GBC and NES games to make the correct comparison.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Dec 17, 2011)

Found em, huzzah's all around!


----------



## PyroSpark (Dec 17, 2011)

Rofl. I updated to get these games without thinking. Since it came out today, there wouldn't be a patch for my super card. XD fail


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Dec 18, 2011)

I'll probably be comparing the save data from metroid fusion and the VC version save data to see if you can modify it for christmas.


----------



## amptor (Dec 19, 2011)

Mario Kart GBA works fine for me.  Whoever said it was too washed etc I dunno.  Mario somewhat is but the game plays/looks fine.

anyway I bought xevious from the other news thread and I had more fun with it than with most of my store bought library which I find odd. I guess it depends on the game and the mood.

next thing I need to get is mario kart 7 and I can't think of anything else I'm waiting for. kid icarus nintendo 3d remake will be cool but the 3DS game I dunno for some reason I think it might not have the fun factor so I migh tjust hold off for a used copy as usual.


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm honest about how I feel about the graphics and I get a warning? GTFO!


----------



## kthnxshwn (Dec 27, 2011)

You probably got the warning because you said it without articulating, you used words incorrectly, then went to incorrectly compare the graphics to GBC or NES quality. After that, you proceeded to bash users when they called you out on it. 

Good try, though.


----------

